# A few of my newest drawings.



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

These are the drawings I did this morning and late last night. I really like the eye one. The black horse was not meant to be accurate, I was just experimenting. I am actually quiet proud of the eye as it was the first EVER eye that I have done that was the main focal point.
Enjoy them!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Wow, I love the detail on the eye. The third picture looks a bit like my horse lol. Very nice. Good job.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## gkturnerjr (Jan 19, 2008)

Very VERY nice drawings... keep up the great work!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you .
I just started a new one of a clydie with 3 little girls fussing over him. Looks good so far....


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, Ellen, your shading is *spectacular*! However, I must point out that horses don't have "round" pupils like we do, as you can see here. The eye has intense depth and I feel like I'm a by-stander looking into the soul of the animal, as I would standing next to my own horse. Aside from that, you're making rapid progress and I'm _very_ proud of you! The first drawing is my favorite; the horse looks so regal and euphoric.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

It is not letting me post my new drawing. Oh well, it is crap anyway. I just want to scribble all over it and burn it.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Ahh, don't do that, Ellen! D: 
Trust me, _save everything_. You may find it again later and decide you really like the idea and re-draw it.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess I will have to get over it and learn from my mistakes won't I.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Eyes!!! I must learn how to do them! I kind of fake em and at a distance, it works. But close up, no cheating.

Glad I stumbled upon these. Super nice shading and good feeling to the full body drawings. They have weight, gravity, skeleton and energy lines; all the mumbo jumbo stuff I 'm always cranking on about.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks. They are not the best but I am improving, I think.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

I just found some drawings I did in 2009!! Gawd! I will post them if my iPod stops being a pain. Thats what I take the photos on lol.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

they look great Ellen!!! i love the third one down of the black arabian (i think it is an arabian) and the eye .........they all look great though of course .keep up the great work


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

hahaha no problem!!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Im hoping to get a few commissions, but I havent had any interest just yet. I think that I will just wait it out a little. Im not quiet sure that I will get any anyway. There are so many great artists on here and lets face it, Im not the best drawer. Im a beginner compared to the other people on here.

Oh well, Life goes on :/


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Far out girl, these are a HUGE improvement on the last ones I saw from you. You have really improved on your use of tones so that now they are starting to look far more realistic. 
The eye is very good, just try to get a little braver with your close up work and use those nice deep tones to really bring the eye out of the page. Don't be afraid to put a little true black into some areas, and leave some areas white. This is what makes a drawing interesting and eye catching  

As for commissions, mate you've only just started offering them, as I said in your commission thread a couple of weeks ago, don't expect to get bombarded with commission requests from the get-go, and what ever you do, do NOT get disheartened by this. It is not a reflection of the quality of your work as such, but more so because I have found that commissions tend to sell more through word of mouth than direct advertising. So just hang in there patiently, keep practicing and working on getting those nice deep tones, and find that you get yourself your first commission in no time. But please don't start thinking that you're no good!! Again like I said before, selling commission works is not something that is easy by any means particularly when you're starting out. Hell, i have times where I am going flat out and worried that I won't make dead lines, and a few months later I will have nothing at all! So don't stress yourself over it, commissions will come in time


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Thank you  I think I have improved as well. I didn't think to get bombarded with requests for commissions, there are people better than me.  Im proud of them at least and thats the main thing that matters to me.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

very nice


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What Kayty said, I mean about commissions!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah, I wasn't expecting to get any anytime soon. I think that I was just Peed off about somthing and it got to me when I wrote about the commissions lol. Silly, silly me. Im a different person lol


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

You are making leaps and bounds with your shading and overall depth of your drawings. I agree 100% with what Kayty said. I started out doing free sketches in myspace much like people do here in horseforum. Eventually people started asking be for the originals and I charged $15 (shipping was included). So in the beginning, I wasn't even advertising for commissions. They just sort of happened. If I were you, I'd continue to offer free sketches in here for a while and gain some more experience with different shots and horse colors and who knows, maybe someone will ask you for the original. Make sure to charge them for it though. Keep at it. You have natural talent!


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

I am not asking for your secrets to your drawing  i just have a couple of questions if that is alright!!!

do you just use a lead pencil for your shading?? if so what type of pencil is it??
also...
what do you use to make your "highlights" on your horse????

sorry but i just love your pictures and i need to work on my shading and highlights so i wanted to get some tips!!!

THANX


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you Equusketch  I did do freebies once upon a time but people got too demanding wanting it done at that very moment when I had a few things to do, it was frustrating. With commissions I would be more inclined to do them quickly as I get somthing out of it. Not to sound selfish by that, do you know what I mean?

Caitlin: I use a variety of shades of pencils for my drawings. In the darkest bit it is a 2B. And I do LOTS of layers. First off, a very light shade then I start at the nose and work my way down to the tail in a darker shade. I repeat this until I get near the shade I want and then I go through and do all the shading making the non shaded areas darker as I go.

Highlights: I just keep the origional layer (the lightly shaded one) showing through a little and then "clean" it up with a putty rubber. Not that hard, you just have to make the highlights the right shape to make the horses muscles and shape look normal.

Hope I have helped


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

thankyou^^^ i will try that out!!! i am drawing a horse right this instance but it is white so i don't think i will be doing much shading  thanx again


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

these are stunning! draw my baby!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ Of course I will do that  Give me a little time and I will have it done for you. I rarely do this though, I get SWAMPPED with requests lol


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Caitlinpalomino said:


> thankyou^^^ i will try that out!!! i am drawing a horse right this instance but it is white so i don't think i will be doing much shading  thanx again


 
Oh you can still do heaps of shading with greys! I like to get the muscle tones and that right on greys


----------



## brookebum (Oct 1, 2010)

Thaaaaaaaankyouuuu!
ily!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

HAha anytime "


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

*Wow!!*

*These are my old drawings from 2008! Holy crap, how much have I improved! Haha look at the last ones neck!:lol:*


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow! These are great  Your style would be perfect for book illustrations.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^ Whay thank you ^__^


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

wow they are great hahaha i am drawing one now that looks identicle to that obviously not as good though!!! ^_^


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Ok so I KNOW the pics are on the side, I KNOW they are bad, but anyone who complains can you just put up with it?


----------

